# Small Game w/Bow



## hockeydna (Nov 3, 2007)

Probably a dumb question

Can you hunt small game with a bow?


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes you can! Its a great challenge.
Get some blunt tips and go after rabbits. And if youre going to be shooting into the air get "flu flu" arrows. They have bigger fletchings so that they slow down once shot and dont travel as far. Ive seen guys go after pheasants, ducks, geese, squirrel, and rabbits with the bow. Ive hunted small game a little bit with bow but have only taken one squirrel.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

Ive taken a few squirrel with my bow.I would always have a blunt in my quiver while deer hunting,just incase,so as you work your way back after the deer hunt you can look for small game also.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going to try this year, but yes you can.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

You bet, and it's a lot of fun. You gotta remember though it supposed to be fun! 

I would recommend heads made specifically for small game as opposed to a blunt. Heads made for small game are much more suited to hunting for these types of animals. I am not in the business of selling archery equipment I just thought you may like to know of some alternatives. There are several types, one of which I have provided a link for your info.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...a=small game archery arrow tips&cm_ite=netcon

tm


----------



## stickbow42 (Jul 11, 2009)

Small game hunting with a bow is great fun. I use a longbow. Tried a 50 yard shoot the other day at a woodchuck but missed...lol. I did get a **** last year with my recurve. If you want to hunt ***** or woodchucks you should use a broadhead. Blunts are great for rabbits and squirrels. Good luck.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

You bet you can. Stickbows are well suited to small game. Here is a picture of a good day last winter.


----------



## hockeydna (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Hey Orion,

What kind of fletchings are on your arrows? Are they specifically for small game?


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

On that pic you posted


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

They are single spiral wrapped flu-flus. I added another wrap to them since that pic. Use a full length uncut ground feather. glue the whole length of it. I use a clothes pin to hold the starting point. Wrap it around the arrow in a spiral and secure with another clothes pin. One wrap didnt give me enough feather so I added another between the first wrap. They seem to work better than a parallel flu-flu and show up better when you are looking for missed shots.


----------

